# Kings of Lorn: The Fall of Ebris



## Elektrostuhl (5. Juni 2019)

*Entwickler*: TeamKill Media
*Genre*: Abenteuer / Action
*Release*: 9. September 2019
*Steam*: https://store.steampowered.com/app/605140/Kings_of_Lorn_The_Fall_of_Ebris/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7MTwlUHdiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

